# Gatlinburg TN



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have to go there for a few days at the end of the month. I was planning on bringing a 5wt. Not asking for spots at all, but does anybody have any intel? Species to target, what to bring, general areas to think about? I will appreciate any information at all.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

It will be hot, so you have to go higher. Smokey Mountain Angler in Galtinburg, very helpful guys. I go for a week every year the first week of October. Last year, it was very hot and so they said to go to higher elevations. So I went out to Greenbriar to Ramseys Cascade trailhead. The first mile and half up that trail is a double track trail. Where it turns into a single track, I got in the river there and caught some wild cutthroats. Then on the way out, I stopped at the Greenbriar picnic area and caught lots of rainbows. That become my go to for the rest of the week. I fished with a 4wt but I also bring a GLoomis Shorestalker 5wt because it is only 8'.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Cutthroats in TN? That's pretty awesome. I'm hoping to get into some rainbows and maybe a brown if I'm lucky.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Thanks for the info. Cutthroats in TN? That's pretty awesome. I'm hoping to get into some rainbows and maybe a brown if I'm lucky.


Sorry, I don't know why I said cutthroats. I meant Brookies. I am salt guy. Sometimes I have trouble telling these mountain trout apart. Here is one I caught up higher.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Brookie on fly is on my bucket list.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Brookie on fly is on my bucket list.


They are bad ass little fish.

Good luck!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

crboggs said:


> They are bad ass little fish.
> 
> View attachment 152703


I've caught them on gear out west and loved them. Sad that they're in danger where they're native and a nuisance where they've been introduced.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

As Padre said higher elevation will be key. For trout to live they need cold water because their respiratory system is not that efficient at getting oxygen out of water. Cold water holds more oxygen than warm water. Ideally trout like water around 55F. Lower reaches of the Pigeon and Little Pigeon can be much warmer than that in summer sometimes reaching near 70F. Deeper water and areas below rapids will hold more oxygen. Prince or hare's ear bead head nymphs and small woolly buggers work well to get deep. I've always had good luck with red beads in the smokies. On Amazon you can order the National Geographic "Trails Illustrated Map" for the Great Smokey Mountains #229. This is a great map to find streams. Another trick I use to find promising areas to fish is to Google waterfalls in the area (usually indicates streams with good flows and waterfalls put oxygen in the water). If you get a chance to cross over to the other side of the .mountain into Cherokee they have some stocked streams that produce some good trout and they even have a trophy stretch of that stream system. 

Two good books on the area are: "Fly-Fishing Guide to the Great Smokey Mountains"by Don Kirk and "Trout Streams of Southern Appalachia" by Jimmy Jacobs.

Hope you are able to find some fish but even if you don't catch anything it is a wonderful area to spend some time in..


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I would seriously consider a 3W. If you don't have one just buy it. Those brookies are fun and their an occasional bigger bow in the holes which is a blast on the 3.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I was rocking parachute's which are great for these little guys.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For you traditional type trout fishermen 
Back in the early eighties I tied my first version of a Matuka i found in the Orvis Index.
Before the Matuka I tied all the dry/wet and nymphs from 16 to 2's.
The Matuka does very well catching trout, but the reason I mention it is because it ushered in a new way of thinking targeting trout. It evolved into bigger is better  and I started turning out 3 to 5 inch streamers for trout.

It also was when I started carrying a second rod. 
I'd find a likely spot to cast my fly in the creek or river, then before moving to find the next spot I switch to the streamer on the second rod. You just might be pleasantly surprised by hooking up a larger trout that you wouldn't think was hiding in that creek.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW, 
the picture above mro... is my my first version of the Matuka.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

As others have said, lightest rod you have and high elevation. The brookies can be found around 3000-3500ft and higher. Pick out some streams that feed into the larger rivers. Usually when I head up there I literally pick out a few blue lines on google maps at the right elevation and figure out a way to access them. Sometimes its a bust but other times I catch wild brookies all day.

Edit: Also brookies are fun because they will usually slam a dry fly year round.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Orvis 1 ounce.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Guess I'm buying a 3wt.


----------



## Flatsfishing nut (May 27, 2019)

Know the whole area very well.Fish it a week every year abouts. Anyways the guys done covered it pretty good I see haha . The 5 wts fine. if you want to crush just fish downtown gatlinburg is the bomb,. Brookies are in the park. all up and down main road(dry fly) it. this time of year fish deeper pools for brown and rainbows(nymphs or wet fly under indicator ), . You will catch. dont worry, And if youre not a die hard fly fisherman , break out the spinning rod with 4-6lb mepps spinners1/16/.1/8 black hair gold blade or bait corn or worms(downtown) rediculous. No fishing thursdays downtown due to stocking.Cherokee is my fav for big fish btw


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

mro said:


> For you traditional type trout fishermen
> Back in the early eighties I tied my first version of a Matuka i found in the Orvis Index.
> Before the Matuka I tied all the dry/wet and nymphs from 16 to 2's.
> The Matuka does very well catching trout, but the reason I mention it is because it ushered in a new way of thinking targeting trout. It evolved into bigger is better  and I started turning out 3 to 5 inch streamers for trout.
> ...


I can totally relate to that. One time I was drifting a dry fly down this little rapid and into a pool and catching these little rainbows. Almost every time I had one of those little ones on the line, a big 7-8' trout would come out after it. So I tied on a big Wooly Bugger and the very 1st cast I caught that big one.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> Guess I'm buying a 3wt.


If you do buy another rod you might consider getting a short fly rod in the 7 to 8 foot range. Many of the streams are very tight with brush and a shorter rod will be easier to cast. A shorter rod is nice to have but not a necessity but it might pair well with your 5wt 9' to cover more situations. Be careful you might get hooked on this area and you will find yourself buying backpacking gear and doing multi-day backpacking trips to remote streams. There are lots of brookies in them thar hills


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The Myrtle Beach of the mountains


----------



## Doug w (Jun 22, 2020)

Little River Outfitters in Townsend keeps an updated Fishing Report. Great shop and very helpful folks. Suggest stopping by and see what they have to say. Little River Outfitters - Fly Fishing Report, August 10, 2020


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Viking1 said:


> shorter rod is nice to have


my 2 is 6' 6"
It's due for a new line soon.
Been scarped on and wrapped around a pilling or two.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I fish the Smokies quite a bit, my equipment for Brookies is a 7'3" sweetgrass Mantra 3wt rod. It is the perfect rod for that area. The Rhododendrum and Mountain Laurel is very thick, so you need a short rod, it will help while maneuvering in the thickets that Brookies live in. A nice Double Taper fly line (like Cortland Classic 444 WF3DT) will be perfect, and a 7-8' leader in 5x or 6x. You don't need to be too picky with flies, a size 16 Mr Rapidan or an Adams in the same size will be very effective. I would step up to 5wt in the Cherokee reservations, there are some big bruisers there. So yes get a nice short 3wt, and break out some attractors in size 14/16/18. Rapidans, Adams, Royal Wulffs, etc. 
If you hike to a blue line you've left behind all the competitors. You'll have the place to yourself. The best part of chasing Brookies are the hikes in to such beautiful places, the fish are very willing to eat. You will find a little piece of heaven for sure. Good Luck


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Most of the responses have covered it pretty well. I can point you to some spots up high where you’ll catch brookies.

It sucks you have to be in Gburg. Traffic sucks. I can tell you the Peddler Steakhouse is one of the better restaurants in town. Did I mention traffic sucks.

Have fun and post a report.


----------



## Michael Boehm (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a great cabin in Gatlinburg that I rent on VRBO that’s 10 minutes from the Great Smoky National Park Greenbriar entrance. Best view in the Smokies. Go to listing number 766438 on VRBO.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Brookies in the summer are not picky and I enjoy using a small dry like a caddis, but almost anything will work. It's all in the take and seeing them come up and grab it with a roll is a kicker.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Loogie said:


> I fish the Smokies quite a bit, my equipment for Brookies is a 7'3" sweetgrass Mantra 3wt rod. It is the perfect rod for that area. The Rhododendrum and Mountain Laurel is very thick, so you need a short rod, it will help while maneuvering in the thickets that Brookies live in. A nice Double Taper fly line (like Cortland Classic 444 WF3DT) will be perfect, and a 7-8' leader in 5x or 6x. You don't need to be too picky with flies, a size 16 Mr Rapidan or an Adams in the same size will be very effective. I would step up to 5wt in the Cherokee reservations, there are some big bruisers there. So yes get a nice short 3wt, and break out some attractors in size 14/16/18. Rapidans, Adams, Royal Wulffs, etc.
> If you hike to a blue line you've left behind all the competitors. You'll have the place to yourself. The best part of chasing Brookies are the hikes in to such beautiful places, the fish are very willing to eat. You will find a little piece of heaven for sure. Good Luck


Hey
Curious what you mean by blue line? I’m strictly a saltwater guy but I’m starting to become intrigued by the freshwater stream thing!
Thanks


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Loogie said:


> he hikes in to such beautiful places


Since I'm "over the hill" i haven't backpacked for years.
And places I love up in the Sierras don't allow float plans, only horses. 
So I like going to the "back country" in Alaska.
Get dropped off at a cabin.
Hot water and a propane stove, almost like home.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey
> Curious what you mean by blue line? I’m strictly a saltwater guy but I’m starting to become intrigued by the freshwater stream thing!
> Thanks


Blue lines are those itty bitty creeks that show up as "blue lines" on a map. The best brook trout water will be higher elevation and usually above some type of barrier falls.
Blue lining generally requires more effort, both researching and legwork. Wear good fitting shoes and carry your wading boots, find a likely looking stream and access area and get after it. 
And brookies like yallar, yellow stimulators are usually a good go-to fly.


----------



## KeithO (Feb 1, 2018)

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey
> Curious what you mean by blue line? I’m strictly a saltwater guy but I’m starting to become intrigued by the freshwater stream thing!
> Thanks


Get a topographic map and look for the “blue lines” that represent small streams. There are several National Geographic topo maps that cover that area, or one of the “Gazetteer” Atlas books for TN. Blue-lining will get you away from the crowds and if you’re at the right elevation you’ll definitely find some brook trout.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

KeithO said:


> Get a topographic map and look for the “blue lines” that represent small streams. There are several National Geographic topo maps that cover that area, or one of the “Gazetteer” Atlas books for TN. Blue-lining will get you away from the crowds and if you’re at the right elevation you’ll definitely find some brook trout.


Thanks


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

flatzcrazy, yes blue lines are exactly that, but they can also be fairly large in areas. The best maps are topographic 1:250, good map study can put you in some very nice water, looking at the relief will also lead you to areas that have blue lines that are prolific based on water and eco system. a nice valley with a decrease in drop at altitude is perfect for collecting sizable water. That means Brookies! This is a blue line.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Loogie said:


> flatzcrazy, yes blue lines are exactly that, but they can also be fairly large in areas. The best maps are topographic 1:250, good map study can put you in some very nice water, looking at the relief will also lead you to areas that have blue lines that are prolific based on water and eco system. a nice valley with a decrease in drop at altitude is perfect for collecting sizable water. That means Brookies! This is a blue line.
> View attachment 152832
> View attachment 152831





Loogie said:


> flatzcrazy, yes blue lines are exactly that, but they can also be fairly large in areas. The best maps are topographic 1:250, good map study can put you in some very nice water, looking at the relief will also lead you to areas that have blue lines that are prolific based on water and eco system. a nice valley with a decrease in drop at altitude is perfect for collecting sizable water. That means Brookies! This is a blue line.
> View attachment 152832
> View attachment 152831


Thanks for the additional info.! I like the adventure/exploring this type of fishing seems to offer! Going to have give it a try!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

I would rent a 2 wt vs bringing a 5 wt


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Loogie said:


> flatzcrazy, yes blue lines are exactly that, but they can also be fairly large in areas. The best maps are topographic 1:250, good map study can put you in some very nice water, looking at the relief will also lead you to areas that have blue lines that are prolific based on water and eco system. a nice valley with a decrease in drop at altitude is perfect for collecting sizable water. That means Brookies! This is a blue line.
> View attachment 152832
> View attachment 152831


Thanks for the great info!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

This was up there. This is what you are hiking to.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have to go there for a few days at the end of the month. I was planning on bringing a 5wt. Not asking for spots at all, but does anybody have any intel? Species to target, what to bring, general areas to think about? I will appreciate any information at all.


There are streams that run thru the park and along the parkway. Fished there a few times 5wt will be fine in there. Also some big lakes like Douglas near by. Those hold bass and sauger. If on foot look for canels in the lake that are accessible between private properties, docks, and knock downs. Water authority drains lake off in winter / early spring in prep for thaw down but it gets deeper in summer. Good luck.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have to go there for a few days at the end of the month. I was planning on bringing a 5wt. Not asking for spots at all, but does anybody have any intel? Species to target, what to bring, general areas to think about? I will appreciate any information at all.


Just came back from Tennessee fly fishing, don't waste ur time. Only on extra small spinner baits, minnow sized bass. Rooster tail lures.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Just came back from Tennessee fly fishing, don't waste ur time. Only on extra small spinner baits, minnow sized bass. Rooster tail lures.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

There are other larger bodies of water rivers in Upper East Tennessee that hold trout for example the nolichucky river which you can access out of Erwin Tennessee it's a beautiful River. Sits close to Bald Mountain which has a number of small Brooks running off it holding brook trout


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the info y'all. I'm there for a bachelor party so my plan is to sneak off from the drinking as much as I can and go fishing.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> Thanks for all the info y'all. I'm there for a bachelor party so my plan is to sneak off from the drinking as much as I can and go fishing.


Don't miss d moonshine samples!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Don't miss d moonshine samples!


Sadly, I've nearly had to give up drinking. As few as one or two drinks will give me a savage headache that I can't shake for hours. Sucks because I really like a good scotch!


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

They were chewing good last week. Yellow neversink with a bhpt dropper


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@SomaliPirate I just started another Gatlinburg in December thread. How was your trip? Get on any fish?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

crboggs said:


> @SomaliPirate I just started another Gatlinburg in December thread. How was your trip? Get on any fish?


Nobody in my group fished and I was without a car. I never even wet a line. We ended up doing really fun activities such as go kart racing, mini golf and ghost tours...don't get me started. I'm going to try to get back up in November or December with just my wife.


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Honestly if you have the option I would avoid Gatlinburg like the plague on your next trip up. So many better places to go. Bryson City, Brevard, and Sylva would all get my vote over Gatlinburg. Townsend too just less going on there. A lot of it depends on the wife though. If she’s not looking for a trip full of hiking and fishing brevard would still put you close to Asheville.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

wmw4 said:


> Honestly if you have the option I would avoid Gatlinburg like the plague on your next trip up. So many better places to go. Bryson City, Brevard, and Sylva would all get my vote over Gatlinburg. Townsend too just less going on there. A lot of it depends on the wife though. If she’s not looking for a trip full of hiking and fishing brevard would still put you close to Asheville.


My wife would legit rather fish all day than anything else.


----------

